# egg sharing info please



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

HI
I have a new member in the chat room with me at the moment and she seems genuine - only she is needing to find an egg sharer for her 4th attempt, I am not sure what we allow her to do in the way of asking around 
I am pretty sure she's not allowed to advertise on here for a donor but am not sure about egg sharing 

I dont want to give her wrong/misleading info 
she has yet to post on the boards and one of the members has found her an external link to their clinic which may help her, she is going to PM her with it.
I have encouraged her to post on intros and the Lister thread.

Sorry to be a pain, new member is Rubyslippers.

~Dizzi~


----------

